# The Kentish Cat Society Show



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The Kentish Cat Society CC

Anyone going?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

No am elsewhere that day


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not going either. Too far. Are you going to be in Walsall???


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

yep full house


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I'm not going either. Too far. Are you going to be in Walsall???


Whats going on in walsall, its only 10 mins down the road from me


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I may go and visit. Jen it's this show Here


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Colourpoint, Rex Coated and Any Other Variety show - lovely small show with assorted breeds 

I know there are lots of Selkirks going to be there  It is hoped next year that British Shorthair Colourpoints will be catered for as well


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

If it was british colourpoints i would have gone , its literally 10 mins from my house, never mind hopefully next year


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

im going to the kentish cat society show im taking my maine coon


----------



## Aysha-Zen (Oct 11, 2008)

I am going. Not showing myself, but introducing a kitten buyer to the world of showing with their new baby.

Chrissy
Aysha-Zen Cats Hampshire, UK


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

how did you get on linz?


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

she did really well it was her first time in an adult class she won and got her first premier certificate she won the pet plan cat fancy juniors slh class got a certificate for that and prize money she won another side class and got seconds in the other 2 side classes she is such a gem x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone to you and your girl


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks hun are you going to the supreme


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Well done Linz....I bet you are very pleased with her!!! Any pics (you know how we love to see them!!!)

Lou
X


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes a few of us are at the supreme from this board. see the thread there is a list


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

cool thanks hun does anyone want to meet up at the supreme x


----------

